# Vaporesso Podstick Device Review



## StompieZA (24/10/19)

Today we take a look at the Vaporesso Podstick pod device that was released recently by Vaporesso. As most of the big brands seems to be focussing on pod or mod pod devices and not on bigger mods, its interesting to see what they all come up with and compare with each other, so lets have a look at this kit and how it compares.
*
Manufacturer:* @Vaporesso
*Device:* Podstick Pod
*Product link:* https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/podstick
*Price:* R380 (Vape King)
*Pod Price:* R110 (2 Pods per pack)

I have had this pod device for the past 3 weeks but have been busy with life but also using this pod in between, taken it to work to puff at my desk occasionally and it really is a nice looking device that is quite small and has this elegant feel...well the rose gold one that i received fro review.

So here are some first looks of whats in the box and close ups of the device

First up we have the box on the front and back side providing details of the device inside as well as the contents:





*Whats in the box:*
Finally we get to unboxing the device. Here are the included items in the box.

• 1 × PodStick Mod
• 2 × Pods - 1 x CCELL 1.3Ω (Pre-installed) -1 x MESHED 0.6Ω (In box)
• 1 × E-juice Bottle (For your own liquid)
• 1 × USB Cable
• 1 × Warranty Card





*Looks*
We then take a much closer look at the device. The device is quite thin and sleek and really looks fancy especially in the gold i received. The front of the device provides 5 battery LED's and the firing button at the top.

When firing the device, LED's surrounding the button lights up in the power setting color and the battery LED lights will light up depending on the battery level. As the level drops, so will the LED's until only 1 LED is left when the battery is flat.

The finish of the paint feels quality and has a slight texture to it making it feel expensive or elegant which i love!




*Filling hole*

The pod features a push to fill method with the top cap of the pod sliding to the side to close or open the filling port.

Using either the bottle provided and filling that with your own liquid or using a normal chubby gorilla type bottle, you simply stick the point into the filling port and push down and squeeze liquid into the pod to fill it up. After that you simply slide the top cap back into place closing the pod.



*Pod Connection*

When the pod is removed, the device features two gold plated connection pins that are spring loaded and one magnet that holds the pod down quite securely.. so no worry of the pod falling out while in use or in your pocket.




*Pods*

The pods hold 2ml juice and the device have 2 options for pods with both being included in the box. The preinstalled pod is a 1.3ohm CCell pod that works perfect for high nic or nic salt juices that are 60/40 or lower.

The spare pod is a 0.6ohm Meshed coil for thicker 70/30 juice and works great with normal freebase nic and provides much better flavor compared to the CCELL coil. I find that the flavor on the CCELL coil is a little muted and requires more run in time compared to other pods with CCELL coils like the Sigelei Etiny or and the Meshed pod that is included.

The draw on both pods are restrictive with the 0.6ohm being a little looser for DL. I prefer a tight draw pod device over the loose MTL draws. The tighter the draw the better for me especially when using high nic or nic salts to get that nice realistic feel and throat hit.

The pods are translucent black making it easy to see the liquid level but you need to remove the pod to see the lever, you cannot see this if the pod is fitted to the device.





*Charging and Battery*
The device charging port is fitted at the bottom of the device which i think is best for the pod devices as it just makes the device look better but this then causes the device to lie on its side to charge which might cause possible leaking.

The device charges at 1A and offers reasonably quick charging. The device uses a 900mAh battery that provides great battery life although i did not test the device as a solo daily but recon it will give a full day's usage without issue.

PS - Excuse the liquid on the bottom, its *not* from leaking




*Dimensions 




Exploded view of the device








Power Modes*

Changing the power mode on the device is a simple 3 click on the fire button and you can easily change to suite your vaping requirements. The device will recognize the pod installed and will then supply different power levels as to the pod on the same settings as per the below table shown.
*



Here is a cool video by Vaporesso 



Pro's*
Looks good and elegant
Good pod life and flavor from MESH pod
Battery life is decent
3 Power modes with different wattage for the different pod types
5 LED lights to show battery life
Easy pod filling with PTF design
Fast charging of the battery
Nice and tight restrictive MTL draw
Affordable pods - Device is also priced good at R380.
OMNI Chipset with good power features
Relatively fast firing for a pod device
*
Con's*
PTF design - Cannot drain eliquid if you dont like it, you will have to vape it all.
Need to remove pod to fully see liquid level
Muted flavor from CCELL 1.3ohm pod
*
Verdict*

After using the Podstick over the course around 2 weeks at home and at work or even in the car, i really like the tight draw of this device. What did bother me is the flavor from the CCELL pod and i expected it to be slightly better. The overall battery life is good for a 900mAh battery and should last you a full day. I enjoyed the MESH pod the most while still providing a nice tightish draw. The overall look and feel of the device is elegant and can see it being very popular with the girls.
*
Rating out of 10: *6 out of 10
*Recommended: *Possibly for new vapers
*Would i buy one after using it: *Maybe

_Disclaimer : Reviews done are of my own personal opinion and experience after using the specified product. I am not paid by the manufacturer to publish these reviews but are provided with the sample product for review at their cost. _

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (24/10/19)

Thanks for the informative review @StompieZA. It's great to get a hands-on opinion as one can't trust advertising!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/19)

Great review @StompieZA 
Thank you for the insights!

Pity about the flavour on the CCell coil - the tight MTL is what made me quite excited - then I read about the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/10/19)

Silver said:


> Great review @StompieZA
> Thank you for the insights!
> 
> Pity about the flavour on the CCell coil - the tight MTL is what made me quite excited - then I read about the flavour.



Thanks Silver, I wont say its bad of heavily muted but its not when comparing it to recent pods i have reviewed it doesnt come close. Currently my favorite pod is the Vladdin Slide for a good restrictive and full flavor pod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the informative review @StompieZA. It's great to get a hands-on opinion as one can't trust advertising!



Pleasure, Yeah its still a good pod but its nothing as fancy as the VINCI and for the price it would be perfect for someone looking to try pods or quit smokes. But i guess sometimes less is more..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporesso (28/10/19)

So detailed review, thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (7/6/20)

I got hold of one for salts - that first smoke of the day, which is the one I will always miss. Then lockdown descended and I haven’t manageD to get hold of any. It should be good for taking into the office (assuming that ever happens again) - I’m hoping it will feel like a real smoke break .

I have it in blue, feels quite good but definitely looks a bit more toylike than the gold. I agree entirely about the draw, with the C Cell really tight...and slightly less flavoursome.

Good review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)

How long can you use the pod for? 
Refill wise.


----------



## DavyH (7/6/20)

Resistance said:


> How long can you use the pod for?
> Refill wise.



It’s not my go to by any manner of means, and maybe the juice I was using (Vape King’s Iron Bru - it’s a Scottish thing) was too high in sweetener, but I’ve been a bit disappointed. About 5 or 6 refills and the last one was distinctly burnt tasting.

Much as I like the convenience, I really dislike the waste factor involved with pods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

